# Interpreter code



## tmsantillanes (Jan 15, 2010)

What CPT code could be used to bill for interpreter services? I work in an area where there are lots of spanish speaking pt's. Some of which bring in an english speaking person with them, but on occasion we have to use a spanish speaking employee. Since the employee has to be pulled away from her normal duties, we would like to bill for her services. 
What code, if any, can be used for this service.

Thanks
Tina Santillanes, CPC
tina@painclinicmontereybay.com


----------



## LLovett (Jan 15, 2010)

*Not a billable service*

This is part of doing business, you are required to supply a translator. You can not charge these patients anymore than anyone else. There are several threads about this if you want to search them, they may give you some more info.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## gailmc (Jan 15, 2010)

T1013 Sign Language or oral interpretive Services, per 15 minutes, is the correct code for interpreter services.  Many PMAP products allow for interpreter services billing.


----------

